# Someone Please Help Identify These Songs



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

YouTube - Someone Please Help Me Identify These Songs!

If you know any of them, let me know.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No help here. Sorry. Just a jumbled mess so it sounds to me.


----------



## Savitch (Sep 10, 2008)

The first song I can't name but sounds a little like Bruce Dickinson wailing. So maybe one of his solo projects but probably Iron Maiden.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

The first track could be iron maiden (maybe run to the hills?) but it also reminds me of the cult - she sells sanctuary, 2nd track sounds "new wave" but don't recognise it, 3rd maybe the Prodigy.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The first song vocals certainly sound like Bruce Dickinson from Iron Maiden but that's definitely not a Maiden or Bruce Dickinson song. As Annea said, Run to the Hills has a vocal run like that just before the last chorus but it seems as if the song is looped. The music is definitely not Maiden or solo Bruce or it's so inaudible that it doesn't resemble anything by either band. The rest I can't help you with.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> No help here. Sorry. Just a jumbled mess so it sounds to me.


Yeah, the audio really sucks because it was filmed live going through a Halloween Haunt maze called "The Dark Realm: Lazer Rage."


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

The last track sounds a bit like Poison by The Prodigy.


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought the "singing" on the first song was Sebastian Bach, song 2 I'm clueless but song 3 could just be a single patch from a synthesizer. I know my board has some pre-made multilayered sounds that are Chemical Brother sounding but again, no help here.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

It's very possible that all of them could've been original pieces made specifically for the maze. But thank you everyone for taking the time to listen and help out.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have no help but you get pints by being into REPO 

TESTIFY!~

*carry on.....*


----------

